# dissolving CO2 using canister filters



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I did it for a while, and even now I run my CO2 through a powerhead, there is also debates, and I say debate because I havent seen any data to prove that the CO2 harms the bacteria in the canister. Also the comments about it damaging the impellers... *shrug* FYI I will looking for a better way to get my CO2 in the water. Just not yet


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Did it with a Magnum 350.

The impeller is on the bottom, and on the outflow after all the filter media; so gaseous CO2 rarely reaches it, since the CO2 stays at the top until dissolved.

What I heard is that CO2 is supposed to damage is the seals and gaskets. Regardless, I never had any damage. The filter is over two years old now, was used as a CO2 reactor for most of that time, and still using all original parts.

Different filters may have different issues, according to how they're built. I haven't tried any others.

The only downside was that max CO2 diffusion rate was limited, and furthermore changed according to what filter media I had installed. I couldn't always reach as high a CO2 level in the tank as I wanted. Any CO2 in excess of what it could dissolve would build up in the canister, to burp out and be wasted when I shut off the filter for daily feeding.

I'm currently using a GLA Atomic Inline diffuser on the outflow line. Works great, but I'm getting tired of the cloudiness from all the micro-bubbles floating around the tank. So I may soon try switching it to the inflow line, or switch back to using the canister alone and see if I can improve the diffusion rate.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I diffuse co2 through my Rena Filstar canister filters on my 29 and my 20. I just fed the co2 tubing into the filter intake. It seems to work fine. I haven't noticed any damage to the filters, but I've only been doing this for about 3 years.


----------



## Simmie (Nov 29, 2011)

chicken said:


> I diffuse co2 through my Rena Filstar canister filters on my 29 and my 20. I just fed the co2 tubing into the filter intake. It seems to work fine. I haven't noticed any damage to the filters, but I've only been doing this for about 3 years.


OMG!!!!!!!!! Really behind the scenes at the amazonia exhibit!!!!! Thats a dream come true


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Simmie said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! Really behind the scenes at the amazonia exhibit!!!!! Thats a dream come true


----------



## Simmie (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, i totally got off subject


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol

--

I do think having the co2 go into the intake of the canister filter will damage the seal/gasket, possibly the impeller, and most likely, you're beneficial bacteria. I wouldn't do it. I also think that's why in-line diffusers like the atomizer are place in the return line and not the intake line. Just my 2 cents though..


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Get something like a Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000, I used this in the past on 90 Gal tank and 125. Worked like a charm, and never had problem reaching CO2 levels, and was nice that it has a hanger to hang on the tank.


----------

